# Is this an appropriate action?



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I sent my BO a text early this morning to switch my horse's blanket to the lighter weight turnout. He's partially clipped, and it's going to be 44 and partly sunny today. She just sent a response saying he's already out, but she can go catch him.

Should I have her catch him sometime this morning and switch the blankets? He'll be wearing it through the weekend, so it's only the one time. I won't be out again until Friday evening or Saturday afternoon.

What would be appropriate? I don't want to be *that* boarder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

As long as you're not having her change blankets 3,684 times a day when the temps change a quarter of a degree, you're not THAT boarder. :wink:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He wears his blanket through the weekend? Is it that cold where you are? o.o


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Umm... The weekend weather is typically similar weekday weather. It'll be a bit warmer, but not warm enough to go out unblanketed since he's clipped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> As long as you're not having her change blankets 3,684 times a day when the temps change a quarter of a degree, you're not THAT boarder. :wink:


I had no idea people asked for multiple changes per day until I heard a horror story from someone who manages the barn where my daughter takes lessons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Once will be fine. I agree I had a boarder once who wanted her old horse blanketed if it was under 60 degrees. As soon as the weather showed is was 60 or higher, she would bug me, and make sure I took the horse's blanket off. Unfortunately I worked at the barn part time, and a couple of times it was well below 60 when I left mid morning, and if the temp spiked the guys wouldn't unblanket, and the owner would get upset, but if I took it off before I left, knowing the temps said it would get above 60, the owner would freak that her horse was getting too cold. So you definitely won't be THAT boarder.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SEAmom said:


> I sent my BO a text early this morning to switch my horse's blanket to the lighter weight turnout. He's partially clipped, and it's going to be 44 and partly sunny today. She just sent a response saying he's already out, but she can go catch him.
> 
> Should I have her catch him sometime this morning and switch the blankets? He'll be wearing it through the weekend, so it's only the one time. I won't be out again until Friday evening or Saturday afternoon.
> 
> ...


Do you pay for blanketing or is it included in your board bill? If yes, then ask, you're paying for it. If not, if this is the first time you're asking, I'd do it but be sure you give a nice Christmas present to the BO to show your appreciation. She'll mind less if she's appreciated. 

That's all assuming you're in a big barn with multiple boarders. If it's just your horse, then ask, it's not a big deal.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

It's included in my board along with a blanketing chart she asked to be filled out with the contract. The chart is actually supposed to be on his stall like the other horses' stalls, but it hasn't made its way there yet.

There are 7 other boarder horses and only 3 other boarder owners. 5 of those horses are always unblanketed. So she isn't messing with a million blankets every day. She also works from home, so she's usually on the property.

Eta: I got her a $50 gift certificate toa track store she likes and I got permission to make horse treats for all the horses as a Christmas gift to the "owners".


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

SEAmom said:


> Umm... The weekend weather is typically similar weekday weather. It'll be a bit warmer, but not warm enough to go out unblanketed since he's clipped.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol  

If you're paying for the service, then should the barn manager be changing them as weather permits regardless? Don't worry- making a special request one time is just fine. Especially since you're getting her such a nice gift


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SEAmom said:


> It's included in my board along with a blanketing chart she asked to be filled out with the contract. The chart is actually supposed to be on his stall like the other horses' stalls, but it hasn't made its way there yet.
> 
> There are 7 other boarder horses and only 3 other boarder owners. 5 of those horses are always unblanketed. So she isn't messing with a million blankets every day. She also works from home, so she's usually on the property.
> 
> Eta: I got her a $50 gift certificate toa track store she likes and I got permission to make horse treats for all the horses as a Christmas gift to the "owners".


Ok, you're paying for it AND being grateful. A good boarder. Don't sweat the small infrequent stuff, go ahead and ask.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I blanket my mare under 50. The BO blankets her gelding at the same temps so its no big deal. asking once should be fine. LOL you could be THAT border who complains about what OTHER people do to/ and have on their horse's stalls XD!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> I blanket my mare under 50. The BO blankets her gelding at the same temps so its no big deal. asking once should be fine. LOL you could be THAT border who complains about what OTHER people do to/ and have on their horse's stalls XD!


I'd be the biggest hypocrite if I did that! I'm the only person with any extra on my stall door. The rule is supposed to be only a blanket, a halter, and fly/vet spray at the stall. I've got multiple blankets most of the time and a plastic grocery bag with my walkie talkies, a box of tea, lots of washcloths, and a dry erase market of my own for writing any notes on the boards in the barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SEAmom said:


> I'd be the biggest hypocrite if I did that! I'm the only person with any extra on my stall door. The rule is supposed to be only a blanket, a halter, and fly/vet spray at the stall. I've got multiple blankets most of the time and a plastic grocery bag with my walkie talkies, a box of tea, lots of washcloths, and a dry erase market of my own for writing any notes on the boards in the barn.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't you have a space in a tack room or a locker? I always told my boarders to take most of their stuff home with them, so I wouldn't feel bad about others not respecting their property, but I also offered them a space in the feed barn if they wanted to bring in a tack trunk.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Each stall gets 2 saddle racks, 2 bridle racks and the space just below the bottom saddle rack, which is about 2.5-3 feet of the ground. So no space for blanket storage AND tack storage AND misc horse needs storage, especially with an accident-prone horse like mine. Lol

I do have both an upright and a regular tack box full of stuff, but they live in the garage at home.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SEAmom said:


> Each stall gets 2 saddle racks, 2 bridle racks and the space just below the bottom saddle rack, which is about 2.5-3 feet of the ground. So no space for blanket storage AND tack storage AND misc horse needs storage, especially with an accident-prone horse like mine. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Would they allow you to put a tack trunk along a side wall or something?


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I already thought about it and even measured the space, but there isn't enough space between saddle racks for either one. That's even with ignoring the bridle hooks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SEAmom said:


> I already thought about it and even measured the space, but there isn't enough space between saddle racks for either one. That's even with ignoring the bridle hooks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's too bad. I try to make room in my feed barn for the tack trunks. My big rule is, my truck gets to go in there to be parked. As long as I don't have to shuffle tack trunks and stuff to get in and out, they're welcome to find a spot to use. I'm very very small as an operation, so I can be a little more flexible I suppose.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

It is a small barn. There are 12 horses, including mine, and 4 belong to the BO. The track room is much nicer than most I find around here, but there just isn't enough space for track trunks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SEAmom said:


> It is a small barn. There are 12 horses, including mine, and 4 belong to the BO. The track room is much nicer than most I find around here, but there just isn't enough space for track trunks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I understand. I don't even have a tack room for my own stuff, I keep it in the house. The blankets and first aid stuff is all out in the feed barn, I keep the trunks along the walls and let my 1 or 2 boarders (when I have them, I pretty much quit taking on boarders) to put their trunks in there too as long as they leave me room for my truck. Otherwise, they have to carry their stuff back and forth.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im clearing out my tack room lol. I have 7 bridles, 4 bits, 2 halters, a bag of grooming supplies, a thin shelf with leg wraps, hoof boots and other misc items, I have 3 saddles and 3 bareback pads. Im taking up 3 saddle racks (well 4 but the extra one is broken so only my saddle blankets can sit there) and a entire 7 prong bridle hanger and I have 1 horse ****! BO and I are the only people sharing the 7 stall barn so it was fine (3 horses total), but we are getting a new boarder in Jan so I SHOULD probably make room XD! I will remove 1 saddle and get a tack trunk for the various crap I don't use XD! And THAT is my new years resolution lol.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Seamom...can you remove the bottom saddle rack {temporarily} so you could put in a "high" trunk not a long & low one?

Only 1 horse... you really only need 1 saddle rack...if you ride multiple disciplines...bring it from home where you store it. 
Same for your sheets and other "off-season" equipment...good time to wash and get repairs made before you do need those items with the season change again.

_just a thought...:wink:_


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

All the blankets and sheets have a place waiting for them at home once it's no longer blanket season.

I only keep one saddle out there. The racks are bolted to the wall, so I don't think she'd appreciate me rearranging her tack room. The top rack is at 4.5-5 feet of the ground and my upright trunk is 5.5 feet tall. There wouldn't be space for it even if I took out the lower rack.

Overall, I deal with the space. It's certainly not ideal for all the stuff I have, and I've had much more space in the past, but it's not a huge issue. There's even a chance that she would let me expand to the set of racks to the right of mine because they are currently unused. I don't like asking for anything special, though, so I just let it go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

horselovinguy said:


> Seamom...can you remove the bottom saddle rack {temporarily} so you could put in a "high" trunk not a long & low one?
> 
> Only 1 horse... you really only need 1 saddle rack...if you ride multiple disciplines...bring it from home where you store it.
> Same for your sheets and other "off-season" equipment...good time to wash and get repairs made before you do need those items with the season change again.
> ...


I GUESS I could only get by with one saddle rack if I had to, but I have three saddles that I use regularly and I don't make a schedule to decide which saddle/discipline I would be riding on a particular day. I tried keeping my close contact saddle at home, but I always found that the days I went to the barn from work or school would be the days I wanted to jump. Or, I'll decide when I get to the barn that I'm going to go on a levee ride and would like my western saddle. Keeping saddles at home is doable, but much less practical than keeping all of the stuff you might need at the barn... especially since my house doesn't have a multitude of extra space either! The three saddles I own that don't get used regularly are already kept at my house unless I need them.

If it's the difference between having space for necessary equipment and not then I would bring a lot of equipment home, but having space in the barn is very nice!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

At my barn, blankets come off during the day (assuming it isn't wretchedly cold) and back on at night. I was just surprised to hear it would be on for so many days a time.
But no one else seems to think it's an issue, so maybe I'm just high maintenance xD

Sounds like you're a very gracious boarder! I wouldn't worry about it at all


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

It's currently 23F with a wind chill of 13F. Blankets coming off during the day is a very regional thing. It's way too cold to do that here right now, especially with a clipped horse. If I still lived in Alabama it might be a different story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Zexious said:


> He wears his blanket through the weekend? Is it that cold where you are? o.o


Mine wear theirs all winter. I take them off on warmer days but for the most part.... Mine wear theirs...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Zexious said:


> At my barn, blankets come off during the day (assuming it isn't wretchedly cold) and back on at night. I was just surprised to hear it would be on for so many days a time.
> But no one else seems to think it's an issue, so maybe I'm just high maintenance xD
> 
> Sounds like you're a very gracious boarder! I wouldn't worry about it at all


I worked at a place where we removed the blankets for the day, groomed the horses and blanketed for the night. It was a pain in the butt! LOL.

My horses prefer to be outside so I only bring them in when it's nasty out. They have an overhang to go under if needed.

I only have 5 horses but that does take me a while to remove all their blankets in the mornings. (I feed at 5:45 before work). When I get home from work it's already dark so for me, removing of blankies daily would be a lot of work.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Zexious said:


> At my barn, blankets come off during the day (assuming it isn't wretchedly cold) and back on at night. I was just surprised to hear it would be on for so many days a time.
> But no one else seems to think it's an issue, so maybe I'm just high maintenance xD
> 
> Sounds like you're a very gracious boarder! I wouldn't worry about it at all


I'm fine with them being left on all day provided that the horse isn't sweating underneath. I told my barn manager to, when in doubt, let my guy be a little chilly in the morning than sweat later in the day.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Of course, I should also add that my blanketing was an additional $55 a month (which seems pretty standard for the area). Plus, with Colorado weather it's not unheard of to change a blanket multiple times a day.


----------

